# ibook G3 questions



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

Ok, so I'm new to the Mac world, I was able to pick up an Ibook G3 for free, so I jumped on it. I don't know much about Macs, nothing actually...
My question is this:

It runs pretty slow, is there any way I can bump the speed up a little bit?
I put in some memory that I happened to have kicking around, but I don't have the $$ to do any hardware upgrades. Is there something I can do in the software configuration files or something like that?
Any help is appreciated...


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

What OS is it running?. Id advise OS 9 on a G3 Ibook, unless u boost the memory up to 256MB or more. OS X will run pretty slow on anything less than this.

If ur running OS 9, make sure it's updated to 9.2.2 and also ensure u delete any apps u dont require from the hard drive. In fact, if u have the installation disks, try a clean install to start afresh-that way u get rid of any rogue problems. Also, mite be worth turning on virtual memory in the control panel......let me know yr system specs if u need more help. U could also try turning off extensions u dont need, although I dont normally advise this unless ur ITK with Macintosh

Good luck!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

As z indicated, we need more info pertaining to the guts and current OS that are within this iBook before much help can be given. But, also as z mentioned, one of the biggest items is the memory - more is better, esp. over that critical threshold of 256MB. Also, get rid of any unnecessary crud that may be on there. Z is pointing you to right directions - but please give us some more info!  But,,, if you are only desiring to do some s/w upgrades/tweaking, well, there are some overclocking schemes you can try... one being:
http://apple.weblogsinc.com/entry/9254839859437038/
http://www.swieskowski.net/icook/
However, as ya must know, be careful!  [ie: read the comments from others before attempting on your own machine].


----------

